
Time Travel Isn't Possible… or Is It? - Huhty
https://www.space.com/37941-is-time-travel-possible.html
======
lainon
For an academic take on Time Travel:

[https://plato.stanford.edu/entries/time-travel-
phys/](https://plato.stanford.edu/entries/time-travel-phys/)

[https://plato.stanford.edu/entries/time-
travel/](https://plato.stanford.edu/entries/time-travel/)

[https://plato.stanford.edu/entries/time-
machine/](https://plato.stanford.edu/entries/time-machine/)

------
cable2600
Wormholes have radiation fields in them so even if they did work you'd get
radiation poisoning at least when you get to your destination and might need
medical help.

